# kiinnikkeinen / kiinnikkeisyys



## Gavril

No päivääpä,

Tuleeko mieleenne hyvä englannitys sanalle _kiinnikkeinen_ / _kiinnikkeisyys_?

Sitä näyttää käytettävän mm. lääketieteellisissä yhteyksissä, esim.



> Monet keuhkosyövän tähystyskirurgian leikkaustekniset vasta-aiheet ovat suhteellisia ja riippuvat kirurgin kokemuksesta. Esimerkiksi aiempiin leikkauksiin, infektioihin tai sädehoitoihin liittyvä rintaontelon kiinnikkeisyys ei ole yleensä enää este tähystysleikkaukselle, kun kirurgista kokemusta on karttunut.



Jonkin verran hahmotan, mitä _kiinnikkeisellä_ tarkoitetaan (eli sitä, että jonkin/jonkun on taipumus jollakin tavalla kiinnittyä). Mutta en ymmärrä, miksi sana on johdettu keinotekoista kappaletta tarkoittavasta sanasta _kiinnike_, eli miten tämä vaikuttaa _kiinnikkeinen_-sanan merkitykseen.

Kiitos


----------



## Gavril

Päivitys: lyhyen haun jälkeen löysin monikielisestä sairausluettelosta tämän parin:

_Olkanivelen kiinnikkeinen nivelpussitulehdus_
=
_Adhesive capsulitis of shoulder_

Ehkä "adhesive" sopii siis _kiinnikkeinen_-sanan käännökseksi (tai "sociable" tms. jos puhutaan ihmisen asenteesta eikä fyysisestä ilmiöstä).


----------



## hui

> adherenssi, kiinnike, kiinnikasvettuma, yhteenkasvettuma
> ruumiinonteloissa tulehdusten tai vieraiden esineiden vaikutuksesta syntyvä sidekudoskiinnike, joka tietyissä tapauksissa rajoittaa sairauspesäkkeen, mutta voi myös estää elinten normaalit liikkeet ja aiheuttaa siten kipuja


----------



## Gavril

> Mutta en ymmärrä, miksi sana on johdettu keinotekoista kappaletta tarkoittavasta sanasta _kiinnike_, eli miten tämä vaikuttaa _kiinnikkeinen_-sanan merkitykseen.



Olin näköjään väärässä rajoittaessani sanan merkityksen niin. Kielitoimiston sanakirjan selityksessä hausanasta _kiinnike _lukee:



> *Lääk.* kahta elintä yhdistävä epänormaali kudossäie. _Arpikiinnike_


----------



## etrade

Esimerkiksi, ihmisen vatsan suolistossa on monta metriä suolta, ja se suoli saattaa kannakoitua, eli kiinnittyä toisiinsa kiinni, niin silloin aiheutuu kipuja vatsassa, kun suolet eivät pääse vapaasti liikkumaan. Yleensä syynä on liikalihavuus tai liikunnan puute.

Hui sen tuossa jo kertoi, mutta yritin kertoa esimerkin  .


----------

